# vaginal cuff dehiscence



## peghin (May 29, 2009)

Two weeks after a total laparoscopic hysterectomy the patient comes in for  surgical closure of vaginal cuff dehiscence.  I am having a terrible time trying to find a procedure code that would work!!  
Can anyone help with this?
Thank you!


----------



## amjordan (May 29, 2009)

I recently had a similar case and based on my research the only code option is the unlisted code 58999.


----------



## peghin (May 29, 2009)

thank you for replying!  That is the code I was leaning toward as a last resort.  But it's good to hear it from someone else too!
Peggy


----------

